

Eric Marshall 'Disturbed' by Dismantling of Namesake Science Library - nkurz
http://thetyee.ca/News/2014/01/11/Eric-Marshall-Library-Dismantling/

======
indlebe
The Canadian government has been closing libararies and destroying books all
over Canada this past year. Relevant article:
<[http://bit.ly/1a04oY5>](http://bit.ly/1a04oY5>)

~~~
justincormack
That article you cite is just citing this article...

~~~
indlebe
No, it cites a different Tyee article :)
<[http://bit.ly/1idMZgQ>](http://bit.ly/1idMZgQ>), as well as a couple of
other Techdirt posts.

------
xradionut
The term "culling" is chilling when use by those in power. I've formerly only
heard it used in context by some as a term for forced reduction of human
population.

------
hackbinary
This is what happens to libraries that are under the direct administration of
governments. This is certainly a form of editorial control and censorship.
Libraries, like the media, courts, and universities should be separated,
independently run and administered from government.

------
JoeAltmaier
Is this a larger pattern of the 'dumbing down' of Canada? Closing local
hospitals and libraries is not the sign of a thriving, intellectual society.

